# Gunnera ?



## Willow2009 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a large Gunnera plant on our property and it is brushes up against the goats new pen . Anyone know if it's toxic ? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunnera


----------



## elevan (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know about for goats...but usually if the plant is edible for humans you won't have a problem



> Uses
> 
> The stalks of G. tinctoria (nalcas), from Southern Chile and Argentina, are edible. Their principal use is fresh consumption, but also they are prepared in salads, liquor or marmalade. Leaves of this species are used in covering curanto (a traditional Chilean food).
> 
> Gunnera perpensa is used as a source of traditional medicine in Southern Africa.


I guess you need to know exactly what variety to have.

Your best bet is to always talk to your county extension agent...they should be able to help you figure that out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 5, 2011)

My mom (the one with the botany degree that I always ask this kind of stuff) is on vacation right now but I did find this info on it (link below) when I googled the plant.  It seems like there are a few kinds of it.  Do you happen to have a picture available?  If it is the kind below, it says the seeds and parts of the plant are toxic and that touching it can cause skin irritation or allergic reaction (that part likely applies to humans more than goats).

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/129894/

Edited to add that I glanced through a book to find this plant (because it looks really neat) and found that it is also called Chilean Rhubarb... garden variety rhubarb leaves are toxic (they contain a cyanide-type chemical) and while the plants seem to have some differences, I am not sure whether or not they both have this characteristic.


----------



## Willow2009 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks I'm pretty sure it's G. tinctoria .


----------

